# Strikemaster's Polarvision depth-finder



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

Just wondering if anyone else has a Polarvision and what their take is on it. I bought one last season and it worked great the dozen or so times I used it - one button operation, gave the depth of water through a foot and a half of ice, marked fish, worked fine UNTIL .... I pulled it out and put new batteries in it today and NOTHING. Tried another set of 9-volts and this time it showed a couple lines and bars on the LED and that was it. Tried more batteries, combinations of batteries, etc. and that was the most I could get out of it (tested all the batteries and they are fine. Unfortunately the 1-year warranty just expired as well. Not too happy right now. Anyone else have problems with their Polarvisions or ever deal with Strikemaster's customer service dept.??


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Matt,
I've had a Polarvision since they first came out and I love it. I use it strictly to check depth and locate structure (humps, breaks, edges, etc.). For actual fishing, I have a FL-8SLT.
A couple of years ago, I dropped it on the ice and cracked the black plastic transducer cover. I took it home and dried it out then patched the crack with epoxy and it worked fine. However, the next year, the digital would only show three lines, so I called Marcum (who now evidently owns Strikemaster) and they told me how to send it in. I did as they said and they returned it to me, repaired at no charge. They are great people to deal with.
Butch


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

I sent my PolarVision out to StrikeMaster today - we'll see how things go. I also noticed a few hairline cracks around where the blue main body attaches to the black transducer cover. Who knows - maybe somebody used a bad batch of glue that day and it reacted with the plastic and goofed up the electronics.


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

Doorbell rang yesterday afternoon and it was the UPS man ... he had a box for me from StrikeMaster. Inside the box was a new PolarVision to replace the one that went out on me. It is the older style that takes two 9-volts, but that's fine with me because it's just like the one I had. Put batteries in and it seems to work fine - will hopefully get to try it out on the ice soon. Quality and speedy service from StrikeMaster - unfortunately they didn't let me know why the one I had went out.


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

sounds like strikemaster is great company to deal with, I'll keep that in mind for future purchases!


----------

